# French Hypermarkets



## bobbin (May 10, 2005)

*Can anyone advise if the Auchen Hypermarket at Dunkirk has hight barriers. We hope to arrive in France with the minimum of fuel and fill up before setting off on our travels.
As are heading to Provence we will be trying to use as many hypermarkets as possible for fuel & food on the way down.*


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Bobbinn. I don't know about the Dunkirk one but the Boulogne one doesn't, I would be very surprised if it does but someone will be along with the answer no doubt.

Cheers Sid


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

If it's not a rude question whereabouts in Provence are you heading for, sorry to be nosey but Provence and the South of France is where we go every July.

Texas


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bobbin

I've come across a few in Spain, all you do is enter via the goods vehicle entrance.

Sometimes the fuel pumps at the Hypermarkets are a little bit tight if you have a large motorhome. More than once we have had to reverse out of the pumps much to the disgust of the vehicles behind.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The last time we were there about 2 years ago there wasn't any height barriers on any of the hypermarkets in Dunkirk, in fact I don't recall any of the large hypermarkets in France having height barriers.
If you are travelling to the port of Dunkirk using Norfolk line ferry it is about 10 miles Dunkirk, the large Auchan is about 5 miles from the port at Grande Synthe.From the ferry port if you travel along the Route de la Maison Blanche for about 2 miles & turn left onto the N1. There is also a Carrefour about another 3 miles along the N!.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

As we're only 7' 3" high we never seem to have a problem with height, but we have noticed some of the exits to the cash cabins can be very narrow and bend sharply.

Texas


----------



## bobbin (May 10, 2005)

Thank`s all for your information. We have been caught out several times over the years, having mad a five or six mile detour to a hypermarket and not being able to gain access. Probably in areas off the tourist trail.
We are planning to head for the Italian Riviera spending some time in Provence on the way down.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bobbinn, the Italian Riviera has a bit of a reputation for not being particlularly motorhome friendly.
However, on www.camping. it you will find plenty of sites, and on www.pleinair.it plenty of 'aree attrezzate' or 'aires' as the French call them.
saluti, eddied


----------

